# Part(s) of my 2016 maze



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi,

Last week I started at building the 2016 maze, the layout is similar to last year but the props will be different (some).
My pirates will be exchanged for a asylum scene (pictures follow soon)

On part that will return is my haunted house section.
last year it was a corridor covered in black plastic and some holographic pictures.

I got great reaction to it, but it was to plain for me, so I added more wall details.

This was last year:










2016 edition:


























Still have tot put up the lights and placing the butler.

Hope you like it, I do


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it, too. More interesting visually, and more like walking through a real hallway.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

The detail certainly makes it look more like a hallway. Great job.


----------



## GhostshipManistee (Sep 24, 2016)

Is it bright all the way through


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

No, this is shot during the day, at night it is only lit with a Xmas light and candlelight, I will post a night picture soon


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks great, can't wait to see it finished


----------

